# chat room



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

im there now if any one wants to join us . its 12:25 et


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

For a limited time only free use of Smileys in the chat room!!!! Hurry come Smile for free now!!!! Don't miss out


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone still there, Holly? What's the link to the chatroom again?


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

BUMP.................................im here


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Chatzy - GoPitBull Chat

Chatty chat chat room!!


----------

